# The Rlt42, Aka Navigator



## cpenning623 (Feb 13, 2008)

Hey guys,

I'm new to this forum so I guess I should introduce myself. Im a college student in the USA and I have a small collection of dive watches. I came across the RLT 42, which looks like its a fantastic watch! I am just so mad that I missed out on the Nautilus. I'll post up a WTB for that, but realisticly, I'll settle for the Navigator. I just have a few questions about it:

Can it be ordered as a variation with a 60 min bezel? I read that concise guide to RLT and noticed that there are plenty of variations. Is it possible to do so with this watch?

Does anyone have any personal experience with one? what do the red hands look like? are they painted red or metallic red?

About how many are left out of the 25?

Did the forum have any hand in the design of this one?

and lastly, what is my best route to get ahold of a Nautilus?

Thanks in advance guys, I hope Roy chimes in here!


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

I can make you a special with a dive bezel instead of the standard 12 hour one. May have some orange ones left too, would need to look.

The hands are dark orange.

There are a few still available.


----------



## cpenning623 (Feb 13, 2008)

Roy, I'd like to PM you, but the forum is not allowing me. Can I email you? Can you possibly PM me with contact info? I'd like to discuss this further


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

cpenning623 said:


> Roy, I'd like to PM you, but the forum is not allowing me. Can I email you? Can you possibly PM me with contact info? I'd like to discuss this further


You can email me at [email protected]


----------



## cpenning623 (Feb 13, 2008)

email sent.

Does anyone have any pics of this beast in the wild?


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Welcome C, great choice of watch there, I had a Nautilus but had to sell it raise some funds, wish I hadn't but it was right at the time...

Roy will look after you well...

Try a search using the forum search function to find some pics maybe?


----------



## Robert (Jul 26, 2006)

Here's the Navigator with two of its pals










and the Nautilius in the Indian Ocean


----------

